# Icicle



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Turned this icicle ornament. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's cool Mitch and looks very nice. Birch, maple, pine ? 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very good looking turning Mitch.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice icicle Mitch. I was just last night watching a guy on Youtube making them and yours is nicer.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice icicle Mitch. Nice turning.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bern. I saw your ornaments and right there I wanted to see if I could produce something as beautiful as yours are. I wasn't satisfied with the shape of the sphere but I was happy I hollowed the sphere to paper thin. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

curiousgeorge
Thanks George. I think I saw the same turning on Youtube. I wasn't happy with the sphere so I turned two more and they were much better but the one I don't care for as much as this. Are you a turner? If so, can we look forward to your posting something you worked on? Again,thanks. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Zook
Aaahhh, once again my good friend, the celebrity doctor has come through with some kind words about my turning. I thank you, I thank you, and my wife, who has already laid claim to this icicle thanks you, I think. wink. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thank you Corey, the wood is birch and I have 4, 6'x4"x6"pieces that I use for practicing on when I try doing spindle work. It is a fairly soft wood that you need to up the speed to avoid doing a bunch of sanding. I just noticed today that I never posted much of a description of this turning. My heart and mind wasn't in to turning for the past 3 weeks but things are getting better. I did notice you posted some beautiful pens and a couple screw driver sets. Nice work buddy. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

> No Scrap only Firewood
> 
> I want to make an announcement, concerning the quote we see here, often, there is no scrap in woodworking only firewood.
> I want everyone to know I just finished burning my 4 large trash containers of firewood, (scrap), that I accumulated in the past several months of turning. My basement has been toasty warm these past few days of real cold weather. Mitch


----------

